# Restore or customize



## Tanman (Nov 14, 2013)

Picked this up the other day for $30.it's a 68 huffy rail.not a fan of the purple and the chrome is bad.also needs a few parts.the question is do I customize it or try to restore it to original condition?i would hate to wreck the frame if it is rare.looks like a pretty popular model to me though.i am new to the muscle bike scene.


----------



## Jaxon (Nov 14, 2013)

You did great at 30 dollars. The sissy bar is a sought after one. The shifter on the bike can go as high as 100 on a good day. Looks like the wrong sprocket. You need a guard and rear fender. The rest looks correct. Pretty easy to get it back correct and not much money. Purple is the most common color. Best to just clean it up good. Change the sprocket and wait for a purple guard to pop up. Cool Score.!!  Looks to be a Sears badged bike too. Can you post a pic of the serial number on the rear drop out. Thanks.!


----------



## Tanman (Nov 15, 2013)

The only#'s i found were under the crank.5u7-4773 10.did the rail come with that sissy bar or did someone add it?what sprocket is wrong?front on crank?where can i find the reflector insert on the sissy bar?i am now leaning to just restoring it original.i would like to get it re-chromed as long as it won't cost a fortune. Thanx for the help.guy i bought it from had more older bikes like this.gonna be knocking on his door tomorrow now that i know a little more about them.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 15, 2013)

Much nicer than my Dad's backyard bike. Some good pics here for reference. 

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?43973-AnotherDad-s-backyard-find


----------



## Jaxon (Nov 15, 2013)

There is no reflector insert for that sissy bar. It is og the way it is. It was a after market bar for stingrays ect. It is worth getting it re chromed. The crank sprocket is wrong on it. Should be a mag type.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 15, 2013)

Jaxon said:


> There is no reflector insert for that sissy bar. It is og the way it is. It was a after market bar for stingrays ect. It is worth getting it re chromed. The crank sprocket is wrong on it. Should be a mag type.





Chainring looks right to me:
http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a315/hotshot66/ads/huffy68pg2_zps9feb3b59.jpg


----------



## Jaxon (Nov 16, 2013)

Yes you are right about the chain ring. It is correct, I stand corrected.


----------



## rfeagleye (Nov 16, 2013)

*Nice find!*

Great bike, that is an early Rail, that is why is has that odd sprocket. It is correct for the bike though. The sissy bar you need is a lower style Troxel sissy bar, the bikes had sissy bars and seats that matched by manufacturer. The parts you need should be easy to find, and the hard part, the shifter, is on the bike. well worth what you paid for it.

Jaxon is right on with that sissy bar...it is an aftermarket item that is worth cleaning and re-chroming. They made bars like that, and bars with a peace sign welded on. Nice cool period piece. I bought a peace sign bar from Jaxon actually!


----------



## bleedingfingers (Nov 16, 2013)

Get some  0000  steel wool and try cleaning the rust off the chrome It might clean up nicer than you think .
That's real chrome not like the stuff they use now .


----------

